# Scillonian II - fore deck arrangement of winches?



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

People

I am looking for some help with a model I am building of the Scilly Isles ferry Scillonian II - in service approx 1956 to 1977.

The drawings I have are not very clear about the arrangement of the anchor windlass and the cargo winch beneath the forward cargo mast. The anchor windlass is behind the winch relative to the hawsepipes and the gypsies are drawn the same distance apart as the drums on the cargo winch - so the chains must have gone over the winch (or under it). The height difference between the winch and the windlass (windlass higher) is not enough to cope.

Does anyone have any photos of the foredeck of Scillonian II that shows how it fitted or remember how it was laid out? All the postcards etc that I have found either don't show behind the bulwarks - or have tourists in the way 

In practice the anchors were probably never used - but I assume they had to be usable. 

Any help appreciated

David Hathaway


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dont know if this will help at all but worth a look anyway.
Cheers
joller6

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~treevecwll/scill23p.htm

Go to the Gallery

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~treevecwll/iosppics.htm


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Scillonian (ii)*

This History of the Vessel may interest you too.
Cheers
joller6

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~treevecwll/scilliir.htm


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

To add to what I have online, I have a number of photographs which have yet to be uploaded, as well as plans. Is the attached of any help to you?
Incidentally, be aware that her name was actually SCILLONIAN; the (II) added for convention of identification only.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

*thanks for the replies - and pic*

Treeve, joller6

Thanks for your replies to my enquiry. The hearts of oak site is one I had not found so very useful - particularly for pictures of her in later life.

The picture you attached is great and just the sort of thing I am looking for - except that cargo winches are missing! It does match the plans I have in showing the anchor windlass gypsies are close together. If you could see if you have any equivalent pics showing the winches that would be great - the higher resolution the better. Any other plans or drawings also would be much appreciated.

There are some pictures on the hearts of oak site showing the bows that would be great to get high resolution copies of - is this possible?

Thanks

David


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I will trawl through and see what I have; PM me your email address, so I can send any higher res pics. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

*Thanks*



treeve said:


> I will trawl through and see what I have; PM me your email address, so I can send any higher res pics. Best Wishes, Raymond


Thanks - will do

David


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Dont want to appear grumpy but it is not Scilly Isles but Isles of Scilly

Pedants Rule OP


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Not at all grumpy ... it is a fact I learned as a child living there.


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

*Mea culpa*

Apologies re the name of the Isles of Scilly - the fault was just sloppiness on my part. Also I am aware the Scillonian was just called the Scillonian, not Scillonian II - I just wanted to make the identity of the ship unambiguous.

David


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have sent a batch of pics and plans via email; I hope they are of use. All best, Raymond


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

*Mystery solved!*

Thanks to pictures and some better drawings supplied by Ramond (many thanks!) the mystery is solved! The cargo winches were actually below deck - on the 'tween deck in the hold - with the ropes led up through eyes in the deck above to the booms, etc. No way they could interefere with the anchor chains there 

Many thanks to everyone who posted for their help.

David


----------



## michael beresford (Jun 28, 2019)

*model scillonians*

hi

I know your post was very old ! but my modelling madness leads me to want to build models of all three scillonian ferries. I am having difficulties over the first built by the ailsa ship yard and can only find odd photos, my modelling will only be semi scale with the emphasis on the semi ! but I wondered how you got on and whether you knew any more?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

There were four! "Scillonian" (1926, Ailsa), "Scillonian" (1956, Thornycroft), "Scillonian III" (1977, Appledore) but also "Queen of the Isles" (1964, Charles Hill, Bristol)
http://www.seabreezes.co.im/images/content/features/201502/QueenoftheIsles1.jpg
Sources:
Ship plans for Ailsa built vessels are at the Scottish Maritime Museum
Thornycroft ship plans are at the NMM (though there are versions available on the web.
Some drawings of "Scillonian III" are available on the web
Charles Hill material also at the NMM.


----------



## michael beresford (Jun 28, 2019)

thanks


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Michael

I like your plan to build models of all 3 (or 4) Scillonians. I have been working through the set too - but publishing card models of the ships. I have published models of Scillonian (II) and Queen of the Isles - look at www.papershipwright.co.uk - QOTI is free to download. I have got my model of Scillonian (III) to where I am building the prototypes - and Scillonian (I) is ready to start laying out the parts.

To answer your original question, there is a good set of drawings for Scillonian (I) in one of the Waine Research books - Coastal and Short Sea Liners by Charles V. Waine. No hull lines but a good GA drawing and it should not be hard to work up the lines from that.

The Waine book may be available through your local library - or Abebooks if you need to buy a copy. Cheaper than buying plans from the NMM.

Good luck with your project.

David


----------



## michael beresford (Jun 28, 2019)

excellent thanks !


----------

